# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  ~( ^o^)~ Smiley d'Or 2018 : Les Discussions ~(^o^ )~

## Fusoy

Ici, on discute, on papote, on cause, on argumente, on dbat  propos du concours.

Pour participer, rendez-vous ici !

----------


## Invit

Fichtre, y a mme un bannire...  :8-): 




> Sinon je serait dans l'obligation morale
> Ils sont disponible en textes
> Les images sont prsentent pourque tout le monde puissent les voir de la mme manire


Est-ce que l'on aura des points en moins pour les fautes de franais...  ::roll::

----------


## Fusoy

Ah, la la. Vraiment dsol pour les fautes d'orthographe, je suis ne pas aussi bon que certain sur ce point  ::aie:: 

J'ai corrig celle que tu a remarqu et quelques autres, j'espre qu'il n'y en a plus  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sunchaser

Bigre!
Le rchauffement climatique est tel qu'il perturbe tout, jusqu'a notre trs cher concours, car il me semble vraiment prcoce, mais c'est tant mieux, bravo. Ou alors c'tait les ditions prcdentes qui avaient tendance a tarder peut tre .. bref.
Je lis que le concours se termine le 30 09 ! C'est tt non? Ne craignez vous pas que cela limitasse* le nombre de participants?
@+

*: j'aime prendre des risques

----------


## Fusoy

La date limite n'est pas fige, si vous pensez vraiment qu'il faut la dcaler (D'un mois ? Deux ?) pour augmenter le nombre de participations, c'est possible !

----------


## shadowmoon

Le concours 2018 est enfin lanc, je l'attendais avec de plus en plus d'impatience !

Je vous laisse dcouvrir ma prose ...

----------


## Robin56

Bon courage aux participants de 2018 ! 

Ma participation remonte a bien longtemps (2013 et avant). J'ai donc perdu le haut niveau et tout ce que cela implique (rgime alimentaire strict, entranement rgulier, sances de gymnastiques des doigts et de l'esprit, etc.). 

Je laisse donc la nouvelle gnration prendre la relve !

----------


## beuzy

Hello,

Je vous souhaite bien du courage  ::):  
Pour la date oui j'imagine que ce n'est pas fige, mais faut dire que a tombe le jour de mon anniversaire c'tait une dlicate attention  ::oops:: .
Il faut bien mettre un jalon histoire de ...
Bref je sors le pop-corn et attend de vous lire.
Beuzy

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut tout le monde...
Voili, j'ai pondu ma petite participation! En esprant qu'elle soit apprcie  ::D:

----------


## shadowmoon

> ... ma petite participation!


Je pense qu'elle est loin dtre petite. Selon moi, elle mrite une place sur le podium.

J'adore les explications pour les smiley 1, 4 et surtout 7, en les lisant j'ai pens : "j'aurai d penser  a, cela correspond parfaitement au smiley !"

----------


## Sunchaser

@shadowmoon: tu as pris l'option la plus difficile selon moi, celle d'une histoire raconte au travers des Smileys, donc thoriquement le jury devrait en tenir compte (d'autant plus que les smileys de cette anne me semble plus "durs" qu'auparavant).
Autrefois il y avait mme eu des notations qui accordaient des points spcifiquement pour ces cas, on verra cette anne comment cela se passe.
En relisant ta participation, je trouve que tu as bien assur sur ce coup, vraiment pas facile ...

----------


## beuzy

On va devoir distribuer un point de fair play  ::D:

----------


## Fusoy

D'aprs moi, les histoires peuvent donner des points bonus. a compense les quelques smileys moins adapts  l'histoire imagin. On verra bien !




> d'autant plus que les smileys de cette anne me semble plus "durs" qu'auparavant


Et oui ! Le concours ayant quelques annes d'existence, vous devriez avoir l'exprience pour vous adapter !

----------


## Escapetiger

Salut  toutes et  tous,


Quel plaisir de retrouver ce jeu qui dmarre sur les chapeaux de roue; excellente ide de mettre les smileys en images en sus du texte (on a eu un "pav" comme a 𖡓 dans une des participations de _mm_71_ l'anne passe - parfaitement dcod par la suite et par hasard avec la tablette Arch*s d'une amie que je dpannais - vous connaissez tous la phrase clbre Ah au fait, toi qui es dans l'informatique ...  ::mrgreen::  ))


Bon, _shadowmoon_ et _Sunchaser_ ont mis d'entre la barre bien haut dans leur style diffrent (et a c'est bon, comme les quipes de foot que l'on dcouvre  chaque coupe du monde); je viens de poster galement et j'ai hte de lire les contributions suivantes des membres  qui je souhaite bonne chance.

Allez,  ::zoubi::

----------


## shadowmoon

Salute !

@Sunchaser Depuis plusieurs annes que je participe, j'ai toujours racont une histoire c'est un peu ma "marque de fabrique". 

Mais, j'avoue que cette anne, j'ai d rflchir presque 30 minutes pour rdiger avec un minimum de cohrence. 

Les annes prcdentes, c'tait crit en 2/3 minutes, presque sans rflexion, j'tais inspir ds la premire consultation des smiley.  

@Escapetiger En effet nous avons tous les 3 dmarr "trs fort". J'espre pouvoir lire d'autres propositions du mme niveau.

@+

----------


## halaster08

> En effet nous avons tous les 3 dmarr "trs fort". J'espre pouvoir lire d'autres propositions du mme niveau.


Beaucoup plus humble que mes VDD qui s'attribuent dj les places du podium, je vous ai remis hier ma modeste participation.

----------


## Sunchaser

Punaise, j'ai l'impression que le niveau du concours est bien relev ! Cool !




> Beaucoup plus humble que mes VDD qui s'attribuent dj les places du podium


  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Punaise, j'ai l'impression que le niveau du concours est bien relev ! Cool !


Attends ma participation avant de dire a  ::lol::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Attends ma participation avant de dire a


Impatient de voir a!

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Bon j'ai prfr post avant d'oublie et de ne plus avoir le temps, je les trouve plutt cors les smiley de cette anne dis donc !

----------


## shadowmoon

> je les trouve plutt cors les smiley de cette anne dis donc !


Belle participation quand mme, surtout le militaire, la torpille et l'arc, qui sont visuellement trs adquats.

[edit] NB : penser  changer de signature pour passer  la version 2018  :;):  [/edit]

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Allez, j'ai changer la signature pour l'dition 2018, mme si je ne post pas souvent, a va peut tre amener un peu plus de participation. Je viens de voir que pour le militaire j'ai confondu horizontale avec verticale, a me ressemble bien, je confond dj toujours ma droite et ma gauche.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Je viens de voir que pour le militaire j'ai confondu horizontale avec verticale.


Mais non, ca existe bien le filet horizontal, la preuve en image :

----------


## Fusoy

Dj 6 participations ! La victoire ne sera que plus savoureuse pour les vainqueurs  ::):

----------


## rudolfrudolf

Hello tous

Si j'ai particip, c'est parce que je trouve a drle mais surtout parce que beuzy m'a recrut. Je connaissais pas, mais mme si je suis dernier je crois que je continuerais (bon vu le niveau des autres c'est clair que je serais pas dans le top 50  ::mouarf:: ), Hte de lire la suite.

----------


## shadowmoon

> bon vu le niveau des autres


Salut

Pour la plupart, nous avons dj plusieurs fois particip  ce concours, et donc acquis de l'exprience dans cette pratique.

Avec du temps, n'importe qui peut atteindre ce niveau.

----------


## halaster08

> Hello tous
> 
> Si j'ai particip, c'est parce que je trouve a drle mais surtout parce que beuzy m'a recrut. Je connaissais pas, mais mme si je suis dernier je crois que je continuerais (bon vu le niveau des autres c'est clair que je serais pas dans le top 50 ), Hte de lire la suite.


Perso j'ai commenc l'anne dernire et j'ai pas t ridicule, je ne pense pas que ce soit vraiment une question d'exprience mais plutt d'inspiration.

----------


## Invit

Moi a fait 3 ou 4 ans que je tente ma chance et je suis toujours aussi lamentable mais a m'amuse follement quand mme !

----------


## Barsy

J'ai jou !  ::mrgreen:: 




> Moi a fait 3 ou 4 ans que je tente ma chance et je suis toujours aussi lamentable mais a m'amuse follement quand mme !


J'ai souvenir de participations pas si mauvaises de ta part  :;):

----------


## rudolfrudolf

Barsy, tu fait dans la subtilit dis donc  ::mouarf::

----------


## Barsy

> Barsy, tu fait dans la subtilit dis donc


J'ai os...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

::mouarf::

----------


## Fusoy

Plus que quelques jours avant la fin du concours, on a 7 participations de tout genre, c'est pas mal !

----------


## halaster08

> Plus que quelques jours avant la fin du concours, on a 7 participations de tout genre, c'est pas mal !


C'est peu, non ?
Je ne me rend pas bien compte, il me semble qu'il y avait plus de gens l'anne dernire.

----------


## Invit

Aprs un intense effort de rflexion pour trouver un moyen de faire une prestation originale (faute d'tre bonne...), voici le rsultat du fruit du truc que a donne  la fin, tsais...  ::ptdr:: 




> C'est peu, non ? Je ne me rend pas bien compte, il me semble qu'il y avait plus de gens l'anne dernire.


C'est  l'image du forum o l'activit baisse chaque anne...

----------


## Fusoy

L'anne passe, on avait 9 participations. Donc une de plus que l'dition 2018..., pour l'instant.

----------


## LittleWhite

Aller ! Je me suis dcid (et pour remonter les stats)

----------


## shadowmoon

> C'est peu, non ?
> Je ne me rend pas bien compte, il me semble qu'il y avait plus de gens l'anne dernire.


Je ne trouve pas que le nombre de participation soit si bas, je pense qu'il est plutt haut si on prend en compte les facteurs suivants :

1) la difficult des smiley proposs
2) les propositions dj faites qui sont autant d'ides non reproductibles
3) la frquentation gnrale du forum qui en baisse
4) l'accessibilit restreinte de la taverne
5) la "flexibilit" sur les dates de dbut et de fin du concours, de potentiels participant(e)s peuvent donc le louper

----------


## Invit

> 4) l'accessibilit restreinte de la taverne


a existe encore les restrictions ? Vu le nombre de trolls qui ne font que poster dans la partie "actualits", j'ai comme un doute. Je ne suis mme pas sr qu'ils aient t faire un tour dans la partie technique...  ::roll::

----------


## halaster08

> a existe encore les restrictions ? Vu le nombre de trolls qui ne font que poster dans la partie "actualits", j'ai comme un doute. Je ne suis mme pas sr qu'ils aient t faire un tour dans la partie technique...


Non a n'existe plus malheureusement et les section actu/politique en ptissent beaucoup je trouve




> L'anne passe, on avait 9 participations. Donc une de plus que l'dition 2018..., pour l'instant.


Il y avait deux participation de moins au moment o je l'ai cris, c'est pas de ma faute si les gens participent au dernier moment.

----------


## shadowmoon

> a existe encore les restrictions ? Vu le nombre de trolls qui ne font que poster dans la partie "actualits", :





> Non a n'existe plus malheureusement et les section actu/politique en ptissent beaucoup je trouve


Bonjour

Si la rgle n'a pas chang, il faut 50 points pour accder  La section "Taverne", qui est distincte de la section "Actualits". 

Les modalits d'accs  cette dernire doivent tre diffrentes de celle pour la Taverne ou est-ce que je me trompe ?

----------


## illight

Houla  :8O:  j'ai oubli de participer...Je vais me mettre une runion d'1h dans mon calendrier pour pouvoir participer  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Fusoy

Et voil, la date butoir est passe, j'espre que personne n'a oubli de participer  ::mrgreen:: . Les rsultats arriveront plus tard !

----------


## Fusoy

Les rsultats sont arrivs !

----------


## Invit

> Les rsultats sont arrivs !


Fichtre, vous ftes particulirement prompts cette anne !  ::D: 

Merci bien pour la dernire place.  :8-): 
Celui qui trouve la mthode sotrique que j'ai employe pour l'anne 2018 gagne toute ma considration....  ::roll:: 

Et bravo aux gagnants qui l'ont bien mrits !

----------


## LittleWhite

Fichtre ! Fichtre !

* Vrifie deux fois

Oh !

Mais, mais, mais, j'ai gagn ? \ o /
Pour une premire participation, o j'ai mis du temps  trouver toutes les rponses.

Bref, je suis content !
~(^o^)~

----------


## halaster08

:8O: 
 ::D: 
 ::yaisse2::

----------


## shadowmoon

Salut

Quelques explications :

1) Smiley 3 c'est juste le visage de l'tudiant vu de face

2) Celsius ou Kelvin, c'est en rfrence au fait qu'il faut souvent une source de chaleur pour dclencher ou acclrer. des ractions chimiques

3) B, W, R c'est pour Blue, White, Red et donc symboliser le drapeau francais

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonjour,

Je suis pass sur la page des rsultats ... hein? quoi?? la page des rsultats? Dj? Suis-je pass par un trou de ver spacio-temporel qui m'aurait permis d'entrevoir un des multiples futurs possibles? Si tt? Il se passe des trucs incroyables sur cette bonne vieille Taverne.
Bref, je suis pass plusieurs fois sur la page des rsultats, et que vois-je?, je n'en crois pas mes yeux: je suis second.
C'est fou. Avec une participation concocte en 2 minutes chrono, je pense simplement que je suis ptri de talent  ::mrgreen:: 

Il y a qqchose qui m'inquite: cela veut donc dire que je dois faire partie de la prochaine organisation et du prochain jury ... personne n'a donc compris que je suis une catastrophe dans ce rle, mais bon, a priori, il y a des masochistes. J'essaierai d'tre sage.

Bravo  LittleWhite pour sa premire place,  halaster08 pour s'tre gliss sur le podium,  7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ pour sa dernire place et sa participation mystrieuse, vraiment. Toujours une nigme et un plaisir  lire.
Et bravo  tous les autres bien sur, c'est vraiment dommage que l'on ne soit pas chez Jacques Martin, tout le monde aurait 10 et on se serait gentillement fait la bise, et on aurait tous eu des cadeaux (les plus jeunes ne pourront pas comprendre, je fais rfrence ici  une vieille mission tl, du temps ou il n'y avait que 3 chaines, un truc qui plaisait surement aux pdophiles et qui donnait dans l'incontinence acoustique ... mince, dsol, j'ai drap, l'ivresse du succs dans se concours surement; en mme temps, apprenant ce matin que j'tais sur le podium je me suis fait un rail ... de SBahn [les teutons comprendrons]). Ne dsesprez pas et revenez nombreux pour la prochaine dition !

 ::kiss::

----------


## Fusoy

Merci pour les explications Sunchaser, je suis probablement pass  ct de pas mal de rfrence, mais c'est le jeu, a peut faire mouche ou,  l'inverse, paratre hors sujet  ::mrgreen:: 

Pour le drapeau, autant mettre les couleurs directement, a aurait eu un meilleur impact ! ███

----------


## beuzy

Bravo  tous, vraiment du niveau et je suis trs svre je trouve  ::): 
CK> j'aurais du ajouter un ~CK> et on aurait vu une souris non? hein? non?

----------


## Barsy

Quel dommage, notre prude jury n'a pas apprci  sa juste mesure toute la lourdeur finesse de la participation  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Je suis du surtout pour la note du dernier smiley auquel j'avais rpondu tout en mtaphore et en posie (ce smiley tait trs ...hem... dur !  ::mouarf:: ) 

Je suppose que le thme salace passera mieux avec Sunchaser dans le jury l'an prochain, mais qu'en sera-t-il de LittleWhite ? Et puis cette anne, les smileys m'ont inspirs ce genre de rponse (non, ce n'est pas du tout  cause de mon esprit tordu !!  ::aie::  ::aie::  nooon ! pas la camisole !!  ::marteau::  ::fou:: ), mais est-ce que ce sera toujours le cas l'an prochain ?

Cela dit, bravo  notre jury qui a t je crois le plus efficace  ::hola:: ! D'habitude  ce moment de l'anne, on commence  peine  dcouvrir les smileys...

----------


## rudolfrudolf

Alors tout d'abord bravo au podium,

merci au jury pour sa patience. Personnellement, je serais de la prochaine dition. C'est marrant en fait.

Pour voir quand dbutera le prochain concours faut se connecter ou vous envoyez un signal ? Si c'est le cas j'observerais le ciel de 22h00  minuit. Aprs faut se coucher  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Quel dommage, notre prude jury n'a pas apprci  sa juste mesure toute la lourdeur finesse de la participation ....


Tu es un pote incompris, moi, j'aimais bien, dommage.  ::D: 


J'ai oubli: bravo aux organisateurs !  ::zoubi::

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Bravo  tous et surtout au jury pour la rapidit de correction. Ca va tre une pression de plus pour le prochain jury ! Bien content d'avoir eu la mdaille en chocolat finalement.

----------


## beuzy

> Alors tout d'abord bravo au podium,
> 
> merci au jury pour sa patience. Personnellement, je serais de la prochaine dition. C'est marrant en fait.
> 
> Pour voir quand dbutera le prochain concours faut se connecter ou vous envoyez un signal ? Si c'est le cas j'observerais le ciel de 22h00  minuit. Aprs faut se coucher


Regarde  partir de la rentre 2019 maintenant

----------


## Auteur

Mince, j'ai rat un truc  ::aie::  J'ai droit  une session de rattrapage ?

----------


## Fusoy

> La date limite est fixe au 30/09/2018 compris. Les retardataires seront punis avec 5 points en moins par jour de retard, alors, soyez  l'heure !


a dpend, est-ce que tu pense assumer un score ngatif ?  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

Si je donne des rponses qui plaisent, je peux m'approcher de 0  ::mrgreen:: 


 ::dehors:: 
et puis je vais me faire oublier quelques temps  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

Allo? Le Jury?
Heu ... comment dire ... je ne suis pas sur, mais je crois qu'il va falloir que vous reprenniez le travail, il y a une nouvelle participation!  ::ptdr:: 
(merci, Superzest 76)

----------


## Barsy

Mais c'est toi le jury maintenant il me semble. Ils ont du te laisser les cls en partant d'ailleurs, tu dois nourrir le chat, arroser les plantes et corriger les participations.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Sunchaser

::weird:: 
Hum ... c'est bon, j'ai une ide. Je vais lchement me dfausser sur LittleWhite, qui est premier, voire mme me cacher derrire halaster08  ::mrgreen:: 
Edit: mais a, c'tait mon plan pour le prochain concours normalement ...

----------


## halaster08

> Hum ... c'est bon, j'ai une ide. Je vais lchement me dfausser sur LittleWhite, qui est premier, voire mme me cacher derrire halaster08


Moi non plus j'ai pas fini premier, et puis j'ai certes un ventre un peu arrondi mais je ne suis certainement pas assez gros pour que tu puisses te cacher derrire moi

Mais de toute faon rassurez-vous ce n'est pas une participation supplmentaire, c'est juste un commentaire

----------


## halaster08

> Mais c'est toi le jury maintenant il me semble. Ils ont du te laisser les cls en partant d'ailleurs, tu dois nourrir le chat, arroser les plantes et corriger les participations.


Moi je m'occupe du chat  ::):  (je connais un resto chinois qui fait des prix si on lui rapporte les matires premires  :;):  )

----------


## Invit

> Mais de toute faon rassurez-vous ce n'est pas une participation supplmentaire, c'est juste un commentaire


a ressemble  une phrase mais ce n'est pas comprhensible...

----------


## halaster08

> a ressemble  une phrase mais ce n'est pas comprhensible...


En lisant les messages d'avant a l'est.

Sunchaser indique qu'il y a une nouvelle participation, Barsy lui rpond que comme il y a gagn c'est lui le jury maintenant, et moi je prcise  ces deux fainants que a ne sert  rien de se battre pour savoir qui en fera le moins car ce n'est pas une participation supplmentaire, mais un commentaire sur l'une des participation avec tout le message de copier.

edit: ha c'tait pas clair, vu que tu citais mon message

----------


## Invit

Je parlais de l'intervention dans l'autre fil  :;): 




> J'ai vu issac j'ai upvote ^^

----------


## MythOnirie

> Je parlais de l'intervention dans l'autre fil


Disons qu'en lisant la premire rponse de la citation du message, on comprends ce qu'il dit... 

Mais il faut faire un effort et lire le message cit sur une ligne, j'avoue, c'est compliqu...

----------


## Invit

Ok, je pense que je n'ai pas la rfrence adquate. Et puis IsSac, a m'corche quelque part.
En tout cas, bonne journe !

----------


## Sunchaser

> Sunchaser indique qu'il y a une nouvelle participation, Barsy lui rpond que comme il y a gagn c'est lui le jury maintenant, et moi je prcise  ces deux fainants que a ne sert  rien de se battre pour savoir qui en fera le moins car ce n'est pas une participation supplmentaire, mais un commentaire sur l'une des participation avec tout le message de copier.


 ::?:  Mince, je me suis fait avoir, a m'apprendra a lire en diagonale. Je croyais vraiment que c'est une nouvelle participation, ce qui m'avait fait bien marrer.

----------


## shadowmoon

Salute !

Puis-je avoir ne serait-ce qu'un dbut d'indication sur le commencent d'une bauche pour la session 2019 du concours ?

----------


## Invit

> Puis-je avoir ne serait-ce qu'un dbut d'indication sur le commencent d'une bauche pour la session 2019 du concours ?


Je suis sr qu'en plein mois daot, ils sont  fond sur le sujet !  :;):

----------


## halaster08

> Je suis sr qu'en plein mois daot, ils sont  fond sur le sujet !


J'en doute pas une seconde

Edit:



> Puis-je avoir ne serait-ce qu'un dbut d'indication sur le commencent d'une bauche pour la session 2019 du concours ?


Aller, parce que je t'aime bien, en exclusivit pour toi voici les prmices du dbut de la premire partie du commencement de l'bauche du travail prliminaire au dpart de ce concours:

----------


## Sunchaser

On essaie d'estimer jusqu' quel point on peut tre en retard ...  ::aie::

----------


## Barsy

a commence de plus en plus tt ce concours !  ::weird:: 

Je rappelle qu'il est suppos occuper nos longues soires d'hiver. C'est vautr dans un fauteuil au coin du feu, avec un cognac des charentaises et une pipe en bois (ou en mail  ::mouarf:: ... sans mail cela dit... a va encore faire braire les mauvaises langues...) qu'on est suppos se pencher sur les smileys que nous aura concoct le fabuleux jury de cette anne.

A force d'en prcipiter la date, a risque d'tre sur la plage en t que l'on va devoir s'y coller. Et franchement, entre les mots croiss, les pts et Jean-Paul Sartre Marc Lvy, j'ai pas le temps.

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> a commence de plus en plus tt ce concours ! 
> 
> Je rappelle qu'il est suppos occuper nos longues soires d'hiver. C'est vautr dans un fauteuil au coin du feu, avec un cognac des charentaises et une pipe en bois (ou en mail ... sans mail cela dit... a va encore faire braire les mauvaises langues...) qu'on est suppos se pencher sur les smileys que nous aura concoct le fabuleux jury de cette anne.
> 
> A force d'en prcipiter la date, a risque d'tre sur la plage en t que l'on va devoir s'y coller. Et franchement, entre les mots croiss, les pts et Jean-Paul Sartre Marc Lvy, j'ai pas le temps.


O c'est l't qui est de plus en plus long, je ne sais pas par chez vous, mais moi la plage je pense qu'en octobre novembre je pourrai encore y aller avec la chaleur qu'il fait !

----------


## Invit

> O c'est l't qui est de plus en plus long, je ne sais pas par chez vous, mais moi la plage je pense qu'en octobre novembre je pourrai encore y aller avec la chaleur qu'il fait !


Chez nous, la plage en Novembre, sans moi.  ::mouarf:: 
Mais j'ai dj vu des surfeurs se pratiquer sur le Saint-Laurent en novembre  une temprature lgrement positive, +4c de mmoire.

----------


## Auteur

> Chez nous, la plage en Novembre, sans moi. 
> Mais j'ai dj vu des surfeurs se pratiquer sur le Saint-Laurent en novembre  une temprature lgrement positive, +4c de mmoire.


L'hiver existe encore chez vous ?  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> L'hiver existe encore chez vous ?


Oui, mais les tempratures fluctuent de plus en plus fortement. 
Les patinoires extrieures ferment les unes aprs l'autres parce que la glace a du mal  tenir de longues priodes.
Il y a plus de 10 ans quand je suis arriv, la glace de ces patinoires pouvaient tenir 2 ou 3 semaines sans problmes.
Ces dernires annes, si a tenait 3-4 jours, c'tait dj bien. 
Et c'est tout de mme un gros travail de faire une glace souvent par des bnvoles.
Bref, le rchauffement se remarque chez nous. 

Pour la chaleur en t, c'est souvent le taux d'humidit qui rend a difficile, comme  New-York. 
Par exprience, un 30 avec un 80% d'humidit, c'est bien plus dur sur le corps qu'un 40 au Sahara o il n'y a pas d'humidit.

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Bon en faites je retire ce que j'ai dis, octobre la plage a commence  tre vraiment froid, novembre je compte plus dessus finalement. 

Et sinon le concours ?  ::D:

----------


## Barsy

C'est vrai, les longues soire pluvieuses sont l, il est temps de s'atteler  notre activit automnale favorite !

----------


## halaster08

> a commence de plus en plus tt ce concours ! 
> 
> Je rappelle qu'il est suppos occuper nos longues soires *d'hiver*.





> C'est vrai, les longues soire pluvieuses sont l, il est temps de s'atteler  notre activit *automnale* favorite !


Faudrait te mettre d'accord avec toi mme !
Hiver ou automne ?
Si vous changez la date de la commande  la dernire minute comment voulez-vous tre livr  l'heure !

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

On participe en automne, mais en gnral on dcouvre les rsultats en hiver donc bon...

----------


## halaster08

> On participe en automne, mais en gnral on dcouvre les rsultats en hiver donc bon...


Et voil encore une autre version, maintenant il faudrait faire automne ET hiver, a change tout, Bravo  cause de vous on va devoir tout recommenc  zro.

Il est donc vident que tout retard sera imput  MarieKisSlaJoue et Barsy (et non pas  la formidable et courageuse quipe de branleurs du jury qui s'y prend  la dernire minute a travaill et travaille encore dur pour tenir ses engagements satisfaire leur attente dmesures)

----------


## Barsy

Hiver, automne... Avec le drglement climatique, on finit par plus savoir... Dans le doute, je propose que l'on fasse un concours chaque trimestre  ::D:

----------


## halaster08

> Hiver, automne... Avec le drglement climatique, on finit par plus savoir... Dans le doute, je propose que l'on fasse un concours chaque trimestre


Ok, dans ce cas on te laisse t'occuper de celui de cet automne et on fera celui d'hiver comme prvu  ::):

----------


## lper

Du coup, pour rendre plus clair ton message... ::lol:: 



> Il est donc vident que tout retard sera imput  MarieKisSlaJoue et Barsy* (et non pas  la formidable et courageuse quipe de branleurs du jury qui s'y prend  la dernire minute pour tenir ses engagements)*

----------


## halaster08

> Du coup, pour rendre plus clair ton message...


Non !

Mis en gras et gros et sans l'effet barr c'est tout de suite moins sympathique je trouve.
De la manire dont je l'ai crit c'tait une petite boutade pour moi-mme et mes collgues, l c'est beaucoup plus agressif ce qui dnature le message

----------


## lper

> Non !
> 
> Mis en gras et gros et sans l'effet barr c'est tout de suite moins sympathique je trouve.
> De la manire dont je l'ai crit c'tait une petite boutade pour moi-mme et mes collgues, l c'est beaucoup plus agressif ce qui dnature le message


H, moi aussi c'tait une boutade !  :;):

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Vous savez ce qui est drle sinon ? Le coucours de smiley !

----------


## Invit

> Vous savez ce qui est drle sinon ? Le coucours de smiley !


]+]ʭ[-

----------


## Barsy

> ]+]ʭ[-


a c'est la tlcommande du vibro qu'on a eu l'an dernier non ?  ::aie::

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Une pile je crois

----------


## rawsrc

> ]+]ʭ[-


On y voit bien : seins | nombril | haut du bassin | poils | bas du bassin et l'entre-jambe (sparation des cuisses, hein et pas autre chose...  ::ptdr:: ).

----------


## Invit

> On y voit bien : seins | nombril | haut du bassin | poils | bas du bassin et l'entre-jambe (sparation des cuisses, hein et pas autre chose... ).


Freud est sur ton cas...  :;):

----------


## rawsrc

Si pour moi c'est Freud, pour *Barsy*, tu vois quel praticien ?   ::aie::   ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

> Si pour moi c'est Freud, pour *Barsy*, tu vois quel praticien ?


Un proctologue ?  ::dehors::

----------


## Auteur

> On participe en automne, mais en gnral on dcouvre les rsultats en hiver donc bon...


a marche aussi  l'envers : on dcouvre les rsultats en automne puis on participe en hiver (bon, aprs il faut envoyer des contributions qui sont  la hauteur du rsultat).

 ::dehors::

----------


## LittleWhite

La nouvelle dition est en ligne : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2...or-2019-jeu-o/  ::):

----------


## Invit

ben voyons don ! J'ai mon voyage !

----------

